
Nintendo banning modified 3DSes from online - lysp
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2017/05/nintendo-bans-a-bunch-of-hacked-3dses/
======
I_am_neo
If they want market control, and I do mean utter control, open source that
thing (unrestricted) and the masses will flock to you, total market saturation

